# Let's see your Diet Sodas



## acls (Dec 5, 2007)

Anybody got any diet bottles to post?  I'd love to see some pics.

 Vess Dietetic, Duffy's Diet Delite, E-Z Diet Cola (uncommon 4 color label)


----------



## acls (Dec 5, 2007)

Sundrop Diet Golden Cola,  Squeeze Dietetic, Diet Crush, Venror's 1 Calorie


----------



## acls (Dec 5, 2007)

16oz NDNR Diet Rite, Diet Rite test market bottle (the first Diet Rite made), Diet Rite Lemon Lime


----------



## acls (Dec 5, 2007)

Pepsi Light, Sugar Free Sprite, Diet Frostie


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 6, 2007)

very nice group of bottles. when are you gonna come with an amber diet crush? i  need to live vicariously through some one else.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 6, 2007)

Diet Patio 10oz 1964 (test run for Diet Pepsi), Diet Pepsi 10oz (with saccrin) 60's, Diet Pepsi 10oz (70's), Diet Pepsi 10oz and Half Liter from the 1980's.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 6, 2007)

Pepsi Light 16oz 70's, Pepsi Light Half Liter 70's, Sugar Free Pepsi Free Half Liter 80's, Diet Pepsi 32oz 80's, and a Diet Slice 80's or early 90's.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 6, 2007)

Diet Rite 32oz 70's, Sugar Free 7-UP 70's?, Sugar Free Orange Crush late 70's early 80's, Sugar Free Dr. Pepper.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 6, 2007)

white label Tab 10oz, Yellow Label Tab 10oz, Sugar Free Fresca.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 6, 2007)

I have to say I would have never thought of diet sodas as collectible but after seeing some of those early ones I am very impressed.  The ones that spell out dietetic are really cool.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 6, 2007)

Matt impressive as allways. Morb you seem to be chugging right along,looking good there son. Ok here is some common Diet Cokes and a Pibb


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 6, 2007)

Some Dr. Peppers that everone has. I think there are 5 versions of the Diet Dr. and if I correct the Dietetic came out first.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 6, 2007)

And here's one you never see. One Pint Dietetic Dr. Pepper. On another note. Matt I mailed your bottles out today should get them Sat.. You can get my address off the box if your pleased w/ them. Insured and all. Cost a wad to get them sent they must hate me at the PO or just taking advantage of me. Had to buy the right size box.


----------



## jagee44 (Dec 6, 2007)

When were the diet cokes and diet pepsis first made?


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 6, 2007)

Diet Pepsi, from what I have read, started in the early to mid-sixties. They tested the waters for a diet drink with Diet Patio Cola and when they saw how well it was doing they decided to rename it Diet Pepsi. As for Coca Cola, I think they didn't start Diet Coca Cola till sometime in the 70's, though I'm not sure on it.

 I wouldn't have near the amout of diets if I hadn't bought out part of a guy's collection. The guy used to work for Pepsi during the latter part of the 1970's and into the 1980's and collected every new bottle they put out.


----------



## acls (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree John.  This post could use one of those Amber Diet OCs.  Maybe someday........

 Ya Killin me Morbious!!!  Ya Killin Me!  Great collection, and man are those in good shape.  I just won a Pepsi Free myself off of ebay last night.  I love the crazy diet versions Pepsi has put out.

 Yo Pat- I am excited about the bottles.  Work has been a bear this week so I am glad I have something to look forward to.  Really liking the Sugar Free Pibb.  you don't see those around to often.

 And for anyone interested I found a link to the history of Diet Coke.  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diet_Coke


----------



## acls (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah Gunther, I like the ones that spell out Dietetic too.  When I first saw the Dietetic Squeeze at a bottle show I was telling the other ACL collectors about how one vendor had a Diabetic Squeeze on his table.  They quickly pointed out my mistake. 

 From what I have read that is why Dr. Pepper went from Dietetic to Diet.  Dietetic just sounded too darn close to Diabetic.


----------



## TX Big Chief (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's some more Dr. Pepper Diets.


----------



## acls (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh yeah!  That's what I'm talking about.  This post is getting to be pretty cool.  Thanks James.

 I can tell someone is in to Texas bottles.  We had a pretty good Dr. Pepper post on here a while back. Here is the link.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-114182/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#114966


----------



## TX Big Chief (Dec 6, 2007)

Actually these are the only Dr Pepper bottles I have.With the Dr.Pepper museum 
 8 miles away I never felt the need to collect them.I sure do like drinking them
 though.[8|]


----------



## grime5 (Dec 6, 2007)

i dug one of those 1 calorie vernors up the other day. later greg


----------



## idigjars (Dec 7, 2007)

WoW!  I like all the pics.  How old are the Dr Pepper that say "Dietetic"?  Thanks for sharing those pics.  Very interesting!  Paul []


----------



## digdug (Dec 7, 2007)

I need to get some updated photos from my basement of all my diet drinks.  I've got a lot of Sugar Free Sprite, Diet Sprite, Fresca, Diet Coke, etc.    Here is an old photo of some of my Tab bottles. I've added several since then.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Dec 7, 2007)

Just looked thru my Maine soda bottle collection, not that many from Maine that were diet.  I have a Diet Crush like the one pictured in ACL's second post, two one liter Tab bottles (from South Portland and Presque Isle), a diet Moxie from Dexter and a Casco diet ginger ale from Portland.  Here's a pic of the dietetic Casco.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's the Dietetic Moxie


----------



## acls (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey idigjars.  The dietetic Dr. Pepper bottles all date to 1963. I think they changed the name to Diet either that same year or in 1964.

 Nice Digdug.  So you've got even more Tab bottles.  Throw some pics up here if you get a chance. I'd love to see them.

 Thanks for sharing Sam.  It seems like Maine has a wide variety of nice and unique ACL bottles.


----------



## digdug (Oct 27, 2009)

I came across several of these Fresca bottles the other day. Hadn't seen one in this style of ACL in the large size.


----------



## BMac (Oct 27, 2009)

10 oz Ndnr, original label and cap.


----------



## digdug (Oct 29, 2009)

The Tab is pretty cool. Never seen one like that!


----------



## BMac (Oct 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  digdug
> 
> The Tab is pretty cool. Never seen one like that!


 
 Just another to keep an eye out for, haha!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 29, 2009)

[]


----------



## Edinos (Apr 24, 2013)

Found this one last week. Haven't seen one like it before.


----------



## Edinos (Apr 24, 2013)

Larger pic


----------



## fishnuts (Apr 24, 2013)

Diet?  Seriously?
 You guys are really jaded...collecting diet soda.  They're generally ugly.  I mean...really ugly.  Tsk, tsk.

 Oh! Those soda?  Yeah, I got some, too.  Mostly plain-to-ugly.  In fact my nomination for the ugliest ACL on another thread is the one color (baby poop green) *Sunburst* Diet from Camden, AR.  

 Here ya go...apologies if I've duplicated.
*Enjoy!*


----------



## fishnuts (Apr 24, 2013)

More.
 Enjoy!


----------



## fishnuts (Apr 24, 2013)

More.
 Enjoy!


 Sorry, the one on the right is a tad too 'hot', but it's Omar Bakeries Diet.  Tan & white = very plain brown wrapper, nearing ugly.


----------



## fishnuts (Apr 24, 2013)

And more!
 Tried again on the *Omar*.

 The ugly never stops!  Check out the *Pop Shop* white ACL with a paper lable stuck on it indicating that it's Diet Grape!

 Yummy!  Enjoy!


----------



## fishnuts (Apr 24, 2013)

Those last two are just not good photos for you.
 I'll  go take others of the Omar and Pop Shop.
 Though I'll leave you with a diet soda that is not ugly...

*Tahiti Cola Diet*...yellow, green, and orange...palm tree and a hula girl.  16 oz!

*Enjoy!!*


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 24, 2013)

Diet Pepsi 8oz 64 - 69 16oz - 80's? 16.9oz - 71 16oz


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 24, 2013)

Diet pepsi NDNR 68 10oz - Pepsi Light NDNR 75 160z - Diet pepsi NDNR 76 16oz


----------



## ironmountain (May 6, 2013)

i'll add my 1 diet bottle to the necro'd thread...

 a Coke Light bottle from Finland..nvm...can't find the pic.


----------



## celerycola (May 6, 2013)

Diet Cel-Ray can. I have a ndnr bottle packed away.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (May 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Sam_MaineBottles
> 
> Here's the Dietetic Moxie


 

 That is beautiful. I've been looking for one of these for a while.


----------

